# Anyone know where to get fans cheap?



## Gunlove (Aug 2, 2007)

Hey grow nuts!  Do any of you all have a line on a cheap place to get some fans for ventilating my closet?  I need 2 inlines and 1 circulation fan.  Any ideas folks?  Thanks for the help in advance. . ..

BUBBA


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Aug 2, 2007)

*Here are a few you can check out. http://www.espenergy.com/10_inline_duct_fan.htm *


----------



## HYDRO333 (Aug 2, 2007)

I got my circulation fan at homedepot for about 15$, But for the ventilation fan ill go with the link TBG gave you.


----------



## Gunlove (Aug 2, 2007)

Thasnks guys:  I appreciate it when folks with morew knowledge help those with less.  You all f****ing RULE!


----------



## Kupunakane (Aug 3, 2007)

I went to Menards, and Home Depot and the prices were fair, and they have what the Breeze doctor ordered ya know.
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## Gunlove (Aug 3, 2007)

Thanks for the 411 Kahuuna.  Most appreciated!

BUBBA


----------

